# Shocking Reel



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

So I just recently bought a Penn 711 "greenie" reel and spooled it with braid and a flouro leader. Went to the Navarre pier today and was casting a gotcha with it. Every time I casted, I would hear a crackling sound then as soon as I touch the metal of the reel would get a nice little shock!

So I'm assuming it's building up some static electricity - any ideas how to stop it from doing that? 

-Steve


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Wear rubber boots and/or gloves!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Wear rubber boots and/or gloves!


 :stuart::clapping::clap:


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*reel*

use an all fiberglass rod and not graphite.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Never heard of that! I'd probably take the reel back to whoever I bought it from....Oh, did I sell you that reel??? Seriously don't know what to say about that. Someone will chime in that knows. That's the beauty of this forum. That and the sic humor, "rubber gloves and boots". 

"tljbabc", why is the graphite a potential problem? I'm sincerely interested.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

graphite is a form of metal. It conducts electricity. During bad weather you will hear upright sitting graphite rods "hum" its the electricity slightly vibrating the tip of the rod and making noise.

Any source of electricity be it static or direct could cause the rod to build up electricity and ground on the reel.

Question. Is the reel connected straight to the rod and making contact with the rod itself? if so place a piece of rubber/silicon/any other dielectric maleable material between where your reel and rod mate together. 

You could also go to an auto parts store and buy some dielectric compound for spark plugs and rub a small amount between your reel and rod.

hope this helps.


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha ha - I still love the reel. This was also right before that storm blew in today. I've read on the 'net about this happening, especially before storms. I noticed my other rods, especially the ugly sticks were kind of crackling as well... freaky.


----------

